# A good Anthro/furry sci-fi book



## _Willow_ (Jul 10, 2011)

I went to a book store (Barnes & Nobles) yesterday looking all over the The Science Fiction/Fantasy Section but could not find a single book with furrys...if you know a *good* or okay one tell me and/or tell me a better place to look.


----------



## Attaman (Jul 10, 2011)

Big, big question: Do you mean Furry as in "Anthropomorphic Animals" (which, while a grossly inaccurate definition of Furry, is at least common and somewhat easy to answer), or Furry as in "Written by Furries for Furries with Furry themes"? 

As for the latter books, er, you're not going to find many good ones of them, since most tend to be best summed up as "Good Fur fights the evil hyooman" or "Good Fur fights the evil Fur" or "Furry smut", and - unsurprisingly - most of those aren't good.

For the former, while I've never read it, I've seen many people on here suggest the _Redwall_ series. You can also try something like _The Secret of NIMH_.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Jul 10, 2011)

Same question as Attaman, what do you consider furry? Here's a few books/book series involving animals and people together.

I KNOW this is not a furry series, but try Animorphs? it's a sci-fi series where these kids can turn into animals and battle aliens. It's pretty awesome.
For fantasy stories, try the trilogy "The Black Gryphon". And my favorite book ever, 'Dark Lord of Derkholm" and the sequel "Year of the Griffen".

But asking for a "furry" story is VERY vague, so those titles are really the best I can give you. :/


----------



## _Willow_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Attaman said:


> Big, big question: Do you mean Furry as in "Anthropomorphic Animals" (which, while a grossly inaccurate definition of Furry, is at least common and somewhat easy to answer), or Furry as in "Written by Furries for Furries with Furry themes"?[/i].




 Written by Furries for Furries with Furry themes


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Jul 10, 2011)

_Willow_ said:


> Written by Furries for Furries with Furry themes


 
Good luck with that :v


----------



## Attaman (Jul 10, 2011)

_Willow_ said:


> Written by Furries for Furries with Furry themes


 Yeah, sorry, most of what you're going to find is writer soapbox (which, to be fair, is common in most genres), "Good Fur versus Evil Fur / Evil Hyoomanz / no John you are the Demon", and, well, smut. 

Keep in mind that there's _very_ few professional writers who write purely Furry-interest books. There's a slight bit of a reason to that, too.


----------



## _Willow_ (Jul 10, 2011)

Attaman said:


> Yeah, sorry, most of what you're going to find is writer soapbox (which, to be fair, is common in most genres), "Good Fur versus Evil Fur / Evil Hyoomanz / no John you are the Demon", and, well, smut.
> 
> Keep in mind that there's _very_ few professional writers who write purely Furry-interest books. There's a slight bit of a reason to that, too.



Idc rly just give me a few titles and I will try them out


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Jul 10, 2011)

_Willow_ said:


> Idc rly just give me a few titles and I will try them out


 
Did you read my first post..? .-.


----------



## Heimdal (Jul 10, 2011)

_Willow_ said:


> Written by Furries for Furries with Furry themes


 
In other words: "shit". Because publishers have standards, I'm not sure if you can find any at all. Just get one of those harlequin romance novels and pretend they're both guys and animal people.

Or you can abandon the search and just read good books.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jul 10, 2011)

I can't really recommend anything specifically, as I haven't yet gotten around to reading any books by furry authors, but you could try browsing something like Fur Planet or Bad Dog Books for sci-fi titles.  You'll have to buy them online, of course, as I doubt Barnes and Noble or other major book stores carry things by those publishers.
If you do read some of those, by all means, write a review so the rest of us can tell whether they're worth it or not.


----------



## Mr_Disturbing (Jul 10, 2011)

I recomend the "Artemis Fowl" books. There not furry but are a bit sci-fi and a good read.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Jul 10, 2011)

Mr_Disturbing said:


> I recomend the "Artemis Fowl" books. There not furry but are a bit sci-fi and a good read.



Oh, you've reminded me of another series, called "His Dark Materials": "The Golden Compass", "The Subtle Knife", and "The Amber Spyglass".


----------



## Mr_Disturbing (Jul 10, 2011)

Nightfire Tiger said:


> Oh, you've reminded me of another series, called "His Dark Materials": "The Golden Compass", "The Subtle Knife", and "The Amber Spyglass".



Never herd of them. Are they any good?


----------



## israfur (Jul 11, 2011)

REDWALL 
Someone probably mentioned it already though >.<
But it's like as Heimdal mentioned, you may as well just pic up a good book and pretend all the characters are anthro. I do that sometimes and end up imagining some really interesting species to fit the char(s).


----------



## Itakirie (Jul 11, 2011)

_Willow_ said:


> Idc rly just give me a few titles and I will try them out


 
My friend, I can already tell you are going to get very badly hurt on these forums.


----------



## Aden (Jul 11, 2011)

Mr_Disturbing said:


> I recomend the "Artemis Fowl" books. There not furry but are a bit sci-fi and a good read.


 
Oh man, I read those back in high school. They thoroughly entertained me.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Jul 11, 2011)

Mr_Disturbing said:


> Never herd of them. Are they any good?



They are excellent, it's been years since I've read them but I'm tempted to re-read them again. It kinda has a fursona-like aspect of it, actually.

But the movie "The Golden Compass" isn't much like the book...I really don't recommend seeing the movie before reading the book.


----------



## kirinafa (Jul 11, 2011)

Hmm not what you are looking for, but i found a really good comic at barnes and noble called mouseguard. He released the second book not too long ago.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Jul 11, 2011)

Nightfire Tiger said:


> Oh, you've reminded me of another series, called "His Dark Materials": "The Golden Compass", "The Subtle Knife", and "The Amber Spyglass".





Nightfire Tiger said:


> They are excellent, it's been years since I've read them but I'm tempted to re-read them again. It kinda has a fursona-like aspect of it, actually.
> 
> But the movie "The Golden Compass" isn't much like the book...I really don't recommend seeing the movie before reading the book.


 I simply cannot "This" these posts enough. The trilogy itself is simply amazing and has some great story-telling involved too. Plus [as Nightfire said] there is a nice plot-device in that everyone (from the original world you visit) has a small animal that follows them around and is sort of like a fursona to a degree. If nothing else, read these books.

And avoid the movie at all costs, at least until you have read the books. I'm sorry to reiterate everything you've said Nightfire (and with such enthusiasm), but seriously, great recommendation.


----------



## _Willow_ (Jul 11, 2011)

Mr_Disturbing said:


> I recomend the "Artemis Fowl" books. There not furry but are a bit sci-fi and a good read.



Read them all


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Jul 11, 2011)

Stratto the Hawk said:


> I simply cannot "This" these posts enough. The trilogy itself is simply amazing and has some great story-telling involved too. Plus [as Nightfire said] there is a nice plot-device in that everyone (from the original world you visit) has a small animal that follows them around and is sort of like a fursona to a degree. If nothing else, read these books.
> 
> And avoid the movie at all costs, at least until you have read the books. I'm sorry to reiterate everything you've said Nightfire (and with such enthusiasm), but seriously, great recommendation.



'Sall good, the more praise the series gets, the better! Glad to find another person that enjoyed them as much as I did


----------



## _Willow_ (Jul 11, 2011)

israfur said:


> REDWALL
> Someone probably mentioned it already though >.<



No offense but it doesn't look that good since its all about Mice (and a badger) :/



israfur said:


> But it's like as Heimdal mentioned, you may as well just pic up a good book and pretend all the characters are anthro. I do that sometimes and end up imagining some really interesting species to fit the char(s).



Well wouldn't it be better if they were furries since it would influence things like their personality, behavior, and etc. based on their animal they are.



kirinafa said:


> Hmm not what you are looking for, but i found a really good comic at barnes and noble called mouseguard. He released the second book not too long ago.





israfur said:


> REDWALL
> Someone probably mentioned it already though >.<





Attaman said:


> I've seen many people on here suggest the _Redwall_ series...


Why are all the books on some type of mouse/mice



Nightfire Tiger said:


> Same question as Attaman, what do you consider furry? Here's a few books/book series involving animals and people together.
> 
> I KNOW this is not a furry series, but try Animorphs? it's a sci-fi series where these kids can turn into animals and battle aliens. It's pretty awesome.
> For fantasy stories, try the trilogy "The Black Gryphon". And my favorite book ever, 'Dark Lord of Derkholm" and the sequel "Year of the Griffen".
> ...



The Black Gryphon is probably something I wanna try


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Jul 11, 2011)

_Willow_ said:


> The Black Gryphon is probably something I wanna try



I just remembered, there are some adult-like scenes in the series itself (no sex scenes, but sexual references). So yeah, I didn't even realize till just now that you were 13. It's not intensely sexual, but there are some parts that are mildly adult. Not to insult you, but now that I'm thinking about it you should probably read "His Dark Materials" first, unless both you and your parents don't mind the "adult" scenes. 

fff I feel bad recommending this book to you and now telling you that you might be too young to read it, but I just want you to know about the book. The other series I mentioned I read when I was your age.


----------



## Poetigress (Jul 11, 2011)

A couple links to check out...

http://www.furrywritersguild.com/recommended-reading
http://www.furrywritersguild.com/recommended-reading/page2 (this page also has links to a few very extensive lists of anthro books that people have compiled)

And if you're looking just for works published by writers in the fandom:
http://www.furrywritersguild.com/guild-directory

Hope this helps.


----------



## _Willow_ (Jul 11, 2011)

Nightfire Tiger said:


> I just remembered, there are some adult-like scenes in the series itself (no sex scenes, but sexual references). So yeah, I didn't even realize till just now that you were 13. It's not intensely sexual, but there are some parts that are mildly adult. Not to insult you, but now that I'm thinking about it you should probably read "His Dark Materials" first, unless both you and your parents don't mind the "adult" scenes.
> 
> fff I feel bad recommending this book to you and now telling you that you might be too young to read it, but I just want you to know about the book. The other series I mentioned I read when I was your age.



Im not 13 (that was only for a fursona and look at the quote in my signature) I'm 18 going on 19


----------



## _Willow_ (Jul 11, 2011)

Poetigress said:


> A couple links to check out...
> 
> http://www.furrywritersguild.com/recommended-reading
> http://www.furrywritersguild.com/recommended-reading/page2 (this page also has links to a few very extensive lists of anthro books that people have compiled)
> ...


 
Yes this was wat I was looking for *THANK YOU*


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Jul 11, 2011)

_Willow_ said:


> Im not 13 (that was only for a fursona and look at the quote in my signature) I'm 18 going on 19


 
Oh, my mistake, sorry. Maybe you should change your age in your profile though? (Just a suggestion, this whole thing kinda confused me).


----------



## Conker (Jul 11, 2011)

_Willow_ said:


> Well wouldn't it be better if they were furries since it would influence things like their personality, behavior, and etc. based on their animal they are.


If that were the case, then I chalk that up to just lazy writing. Using such boring tropes as "THE WOLF IS STRONG AND OUTGOING" and "THE CAT IS SNEAKY AND HAS SECRETS" is just lame. 



> Why are all the books on some type of mouse/mice


Because that's what Brian Jacques does. Though, not all of them are about mice (but every book does have a mouse character in it). The "good" characters are usually badgers, rabbits, mice, squirrels, and otters. The badguys are basically everything else, cats, rats, ferrets, etc. It's like a fantasy book, only instead of using dwarves, orcs, and elves, he uses animals. 

Still, they're pretty good and published anthro art. I had fun reading them in middle and early high school. 

_The Dark Materials_ by Pullman are excellent books, though not exactly what you are looking for.


----------



## Brazen (Jul 12, 2011)

The Dragon with the Girl Tattoo was pretty funny as a parody.


----------



## Sar (Jul 12, 2011)

Have you tried the kids litrature secton with tom & jerry books in it? :V

Seriously, i can relate to this. I was in ayr this week in waterstones (another bookshop) and checked the Fantasy/manga section. Its only one shelf 

There was only one book. AND it wasnt even a good one.

This might be worth a read aswell.


----------



## Winkuru (Jul 12, 2011)

Might not be what you are looking for but "depfort Mices trilogy" by Robin Jarvis is great.

Some of the Redwall books are decent too.


----------



## anero (Jul 12, 2011)

_Willow_ said:


> Written by Furries for Furries with Furry themes


 
what _is_ a furry theme

aside from sex


----------



## israfur (Jul 12, 2011)

_Willow_ said:


> No offense but it doesn't look that good since its all about Mice (and a badger) :/
> Well wouldn't it be better if they were furries since it would influence things like their personality, behavior, and etc. based on their animal they are.


 
If you use your imagination you wont need an author doing that for you! It stimulates my creativeness in my opinion -But to each their own I suppose.
If you're this picky you won't find anything to read! =/


----------



## Shen Nai (Jul 13, 2011)

I think you might like Charles de Lint's books.  They have characters that come and go that are the Native American First People or Cousins, which means they can shift from their human form to their animal form and sometimes have animal heads and human bodies.  If you information on skinwalkers which is sort of related ask Dinosaurdamnit, that's her sona.  They books have great characters and plots and would be classified as either urban fantasy or mythic fiction in the adult sci-fi section of the book store.


----------



## AwfulTurdBat (Jul 13, 2011)

Nightfire Tiger said:


> Oh, you've reminded me of another series, called "His Dark Materials": "The Golden Compass", "The Subtle Knife", and "The Amber Spyglass".



That really is a fantastic series. I loved it.


----------



## Azflip (Jul 30, 2011)

There are a few graphic novels, "Dogs days of summer" and "Across Thin Ice" Both online at www.[B]sofawolf[/B].com


----------



## Brazen (Jul 30, 2011)

Here you go, for furries, by furries, with furry themes.


----------



## Furr (Jul 30, 2011)

Animorphs- Young adult, sci-fi. Pretty much human teens gain the ability to change into animals to fight body snatching aliens. My only advice is the series is over 60 books long so try your library first before you try to buy them all.
Switchers- Young adult, fantasy. Shape shifter teens who can turn into dragons, birds, dogs, rats, ect.


----------



## Attaman (Jul 30, 2011)

Enjoy. It pretty much follows typical furry literature to a T: Big eebil hyooman empire, Empire of Super-Soldier Animal People (And token good Hyoomanz who understand them unlike the mundanes), stupidly overwanked weapons (Antimatter Grenades), stupidly overwanked character capabilities (Seven stats, all start at one, something like 80 points left to spend. Oh, and "1" is "Peak human", so all characters at the start are pretty much Usain Bolt mixed with Einstein plus a few other exceptional persons), rips off from dozens of Sci-Fi / Fantasy series'...


----------



## Conker (Jul 30, 2011)

Brazen said:


> Here you go, for furries, by furries, with furry themes.


It's probably more fun to read the negative reviews than the actual book.


----------



## Antonin Scalia (Jul 30, 2011)

hey.  HEY.
Gun, with Occasional Music


----------



## Obtuse tail (Jul 30, 2011)

I've been a fan of theese books for as long as i can remember, and there is so many of them.
WARRIORS series, by Erin Hunter.
They are not furry, but the main characters are animals, like redwall.
(...i think WARRIORS is better...)


----------



## lobosabio (Jul 30, 2011)

Would I get lynched for mentioning Kyell Gold?


----------



## Genumix (Jul 31, 2011)

_Willow_ said:


> Im not 13 (that was only for a fursona and look at the quote in my signature) I'm 18 going on 19


...and your profile says you're 20 going on 21.  WHO ARE YOU REALLY?


----------



## Sar (Jul 31, 2011)

Genumix said:


> ...and your profile says you're 20 going on 21.  WHO ARE YOU REALLY?


A ghost form of a previous user?


----------



## Lazarian (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm just going from memory here, but The Blood Jaguar by Michael H. Payne was a good read: I came across it on a drug store paperback stand, and the author blurbed it on alt.fan.furry. Another writer that I think you may like is Greg Howell, who wrote Light On Shattered Water and some others. Also Khiray Of The River by Ronald W. Klemp was alright. Those last two should be somewheres online.

Mind you those are more fantasy territory rather than sci-fi, but I mentioned them since I remember them as being fairly decently written. I believe fandom author Shockwave/Allen Kitchen has some furry sci-fi stories up somewheres that I read a long time ago and were pretty good: Google might help. For a mainstream sci-fi author that has done work that could -tentatively- parallel furry, check out the Chanur novels by C. J. Cherryh. Quite good sci-fi with a well constructed universe and convincing tech. Suppose there's also Larry Niven's Man-Kzin universe as well. (I don't exactly want to call either of them "furry", since the character elements are aliens which just happen to resemble Earth animals. Whatever. I'm not getting into that discussion.)


----------



## KE7CDM (Aug 29, 2011)

If you're wanting good old fashioned SF  with a good dose of furry characters Quozl may very well be your best bet.   It's written by Alan Dean Foster a great in the world of SF and involves the crash landing a cover up of a race of highly advanced rabbits (the walk on two legs and talk to people style)  
http://www.amazon.com/Quozl-Alan-Dean-Foster/dp/0727842773/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1314593609&sr=8-1

Another great SF book where at least half the cast is furry in nature is Decision at Doona  This time by Anne McCaffrey another great in the world of SF  In this case the aliens are Giant cats.
http://www.amazon.com/Decision-at-D...=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1314594443&sr=1-1

I know there are more mostly because i've either read or own others along the same lines.  It sounds like you're probably looking in the wrong book store.  Try a used book store Anthro characters were popular a couple of decades ago but not so much now.


----------



## Crazzity (Aug 29, 2011)

Ive NEVER come across a book with anthro animals ._. good luck with that I am afraid. There is books with "human-like animals", animals that talk etc, when the animals is the protagonists. Watership Down is a great book. And Animals of the Farthing Wood have I heart good words about, but never read it.


----------



## IkodoMoonstrife (Aug 29, 2011)

There are a lot of books that feature anthro animals.  As mentioned above, Redwall is a good series to check out, and I've seen many other series mentioned above that are good.  As far as books written by furries, for furries, they are not ALL bad, but there are probably a good chunk of them that are or are only OK. I mostly read comics myself, so I can't make any good suggestions, but I do believe there are good ones out there, you just have to find them.

That being said, the best book I've read that features all anthro animal characters is this book:
http://www.amazon.com/Scars-Ironclaw-SGP9001-Ted-MacKinnon/dp/0970458363


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Aug 29, 2011)

_Willow_ said:


> Written by Furries for Furries with Furry themes



And here I thought the day would never come when I could shamelessly advertise on FAF

I've written two books (One anthology and one single) which are written by a furry (that furry being me) and contain furry themes

They're not Sci-fi. There's some spec fic in there there though, that's close enough right?




anero said:


> what _is_ a furry theme
> 
> aside from sex



Anthropomorphics, when used as a theme, could mean a plethora of different things

You could have animal symbolism, in that all the characters personalities match the animal that they are an anthropomorph of (I.E. Tybalt the cat is playful and spiteful, Renard the fox is sly and crafty, etc)

Or you could use it for deeper meanings, although no examples spring to mind

Incorporating "furry" into a work to just appeal to a fetish is pretty much the opposite of using anthropomorphics as a theme, because then the idea contributes nothing to the story


----------



## cjkrythos (Sep 17, 2011)

seriously folks, you all did a wonderful job of listing suggestions, but Im surprised..... not one person referred the nice fluffy sapients with an interest in biblio material to one of the two the greatest resources in PUBLISHED anthropomorphic literature. 
*grins and points below* Granted, I feel bad that Ive been lax in keeping up with the list, but Im amazed at how many people didnt even know I made this thing.
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/2804583/

Suggested authors to check out on the above list....
-Andrew Swann
-Lisanne Norman
-KD Wentworth
-Piers Anthony(only if you can take the sheer magnitude of puns he slips into his stories)
-Lloyd Alexander(series of books has some color to it and it predates the lord of the rings books, which gives it a certain aged color.  You will discover the story isnt quite as influenced by the lord of the rings as similar books, so it has its own sortof fantasy flare)
-Patricia Briggs (theme similar to Carrie Vaughn's books, werewolves in today's society and such, but I like the way the werewolves are done more than with Carrie's werewolves, they discuss more of the pack hierarchy for one...)
-Orson Scott Card(damn good books, but depressing as hell)
-CJ Cherryh(someone already suggested it, but Ill do so again, its worth the read)
-Alan Dean Foster (especially Spellsinger)
-Brian Jacques is fine for the first handful of books from the redwall series, but the books all tend to be childish and similarly written, so dont expect a lot of originality from each book.  You will quickly get tired of the series.  Its actually a decent series though, def worth reading several of the books.  Also, the castaways of the flying dutchman series.... Id suggest the first book, and then stop there.  Its marginally furry, but one of my favorite books of all time.
-Paul Kidd(big time suggestion here, Whisper of wings, read it immediately.... then read it again,  His other books are cool too)
-Jane Lindskold(another of my favorites, the wolf series is fantastic)
-Tim Susman's Stories from new Tibet is one Id suggest reading a little of.  If you can take more, read more, but its not for the faint of heart.  Fantastic stories are within those pages, but not a single one is of the "happy ending" variety.  Even if you dont think you can take it, read at least the first of the books.  It might take you a few tries to make it through, but yeah, its worth it.  I grade these stories highly and well worth the money to order the books.
-Carrie Vaughn(good concept, werewolves in modern society and a werewolf woman who decides to come out on her radio talk show and expose herself and the entire supernatural world, fun and entertaining, one of my current favorites)
-David Weber(Yes, freaking YES!  granted, the fluffy little critters in the book dont actually do any speech in the entire series, but they are intelligent enough and find enough ways to express this that the books are def furry and plus there is plenty of fun to be had.  Its a good series.  hard to get ahold of in hardbound though)

If you have any trouble affording books from this list, get a credit card and some books you dont mind trading, and go check out the links below. You can buy trade points for about 3 bucks a point, or just pay the $2-3 shipping fee to ship a book out and get a point you can use to trade. Its a little cheaper this way, and if you employ a few other of my methods, you can make the entire experience even cheaper.  Ive found checking out local used book shops and charity book sales to be another excellent way to get ahold of these books.  Good luck to you.
http://www.paperbackswap.com/index.php
book sales in your area(also can be used to find some used book stores in your area)
http://booksalefinder.com/


----------



## Rahata (Sep 21, 2011)

I was wondering if anyone else was reading Lisanne Norman, her Sholan Alliance series is pretty good. Humans and Feline anthros and reptile anthros among others.


----------



## Xeno (Sep 21, 2011)

Not really sure if you could count it as an anthro book.
But, Maximum Ride is a really good series in my opinion.


----------



## buni (Sep 22, 2011)

I can suggest my novel, Beautiful World, if you're looking for sci-fi specifically. It deals with digital uploading and life in a virtual world, and it's not just "humans vs furries." There is sex in it, but not a lot.


----------



## buni (Sep 22, 2011)

Rahata said:


> I was wondering if anyone else was reading Lisanne Norman, her Sholan Alliance series is pretty good. Humans and Feline anthros and reptile anthros among others.



I was heavily impressed with the first three of these, but after _Fire Margins_, I felt that she'd gotten too broad and unfocused. The span of her characters and settings diverges so wildly that she never really feels like she captures the intensity of the original books. I bought ... damnit, I can't remember the name and it's not sitting on my bookshelf, the one after _Stronghold Rising_... _Through Darkness and Light_, I believe... anyway. I bought it but it's been nine years since I read the series and my memory on the setup was so hazy that I couldn't keep track of what was happening, so to give it a fair appraisal, I would have to reread the first six again.

I do remember being impressed with her when I met her at AC2002, I think it was.


----------



## Gnarl (Jun 7, 2013)

_Willow_ said:


> I went to a book store (Barnes & Nobles) yesterday looking all over the The Science Fiction/Fantasy Section but could not find a single book with furrys...if you know a *good* or okay one tell me and/or tell me a better place to look.



Sci-Fi Furry, Try Shielah of Earth but only available in ebook form. Can get it at Amazon. for a 558 page book it is very cheap. Got 5 out 5 stars though.


----------



## Lauralien (Jun 7, 2013)

Whoa, I feel like I just traveled (_almost_) two years back in time. @_@

Seriously, though, necro.  I can't imagine the OP is still here, looking for books.


----------



## benignBiotic (Jun 9, 2013)

I don't read many fantasy or sci fi books so I can't think of many.

There is the Animorphs though which has a bunch of anthropomorphic species. Hork-bajir ftw.


----------

